
One of my favorite puzzles - what answer do you get? (image) - ColinWright
http://i.imgur.com/qvzU4.jpg
======
leeHS
My first thought was 25%. Four options, only one is right. Then I saw that 25%
appears twice, which reduces the available answers to three. But I have to
randomly pick an answer, so there is a 50% chance I will pick 25%, a 25%
chance I will pick 50%, and a 25% chance I will pick 60%. So isn't it depended
on WHAT the right answer is?

~~~
thetylerhayes
Correct, as long as each letter and its value are binding.

